
Ask HN: Idea Validation Thread - break_the_bank
Was working on a landing page with a few friends. Wanted to get feedback on the idea and the landing page. Thought we could have a thread where people post their landing pages and get feedback from others on HN.<p>Our landing page,
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;getfetch.io&#x2F;
======
rossdavidh
Nice idea! For your landing page, I would suggest at least one concrete
example to illustrate what it's for. Sort of like a user story, except
visually. So, a topic that would plausibly be scattered among all of the
different data sources listed, and showing your tool bringing that all
together.

------
kleer001
My thoughts: I don't know what the current fashion is, but I like to see the
people involved. They don't need to be up front and center, but a who's who
page would be great and generate a little bit of trust.

------
enonevets
Can you clarify the differences between this and Guru? We use their product.

Guru is quite established and based on the features listed on this landing
page, it appears Guru already covers those, so wondering what, if any, are the
differences.

For reference: [https://www.getguru.com/](https://www.getguru.com/)

EDIT: FWIW, Guru solved a good chunk of the issues we had in this area so it's
a good problem space to tackle.

------
harrisreynolds
The getfetch.io site looks nice. I would try to think through how it is better
than a tool like Notion and try to communicate that.

While I am here... would love some feedback on the Webase landing page [1].
Webase is a no-code platform that makes it easy to create beautiful websites
and custom web applications.

[1] [https://www.webase.com](https://www.webase.com)

------
alyeo
Would love some feedback on our product too:
[https://teamo.team/](https://teamo.team/)

Love your landing page - very concise and captures the product idea well.
Perhaps list some use case where teams go, "yes that's really true!" \- for
e.g. new employee onboarding etc.

------
yunyu
There are several of these out there already (2 off the top of my head):

[https://getcommande.com/](https://getcommande.com/)
[https://clew.ai/](https://clew.ai/)

------
bsldld
Not a landing page, but a README file for a project[0] I am ideating on. Any
feedback is most welcome.

[0] [https://bsldld.neocities.org](https://bsldld.neocities.org)

------
muzani
I don't know. Fetch feels like IFTTT - it's a nice idea, lots of people would
love it, but I feel like it would add even more overhead to my process.

------
totetsu
I was thinking of making ice packs with red dyed gel and model rubber
vegetables inside that make it look like you're applying icy kimchi to
yourself.

------
zzo38computer
I don't really like most of these modern kind of fancy landing pages with too
much wasted space (and I really dislike the animation), and rather prefer to
just explain with text.

But you can see a landing page for my "TeXnicard" project at [0]. Although, it
might help to add some more explanations, maybe.

[0]:
[http://zzo38computer.org/fossil/texnicard.ui](http://zzo38computer.org/fossil/texnicard.ui)

------
surround
Isn’t _Show HN_ for this purpose?

~~~
etewiah
Hasn't worked for me when I tried. Would be nice indeed to have a thread
(maybe once a week) which is specifically for sharing landing pages or
validating ideas.

------
parthi
Burgeoning space. Check out Command E, usefyi, dashworks.ai

